
Your DNS Provider Should Not Be Your Registrar - zrail
http://www.petekeen.net/your-dns-provider-should-not-be-your-registrar
======
pizzeys
Unless of course, your domain name is in the .uk namespace, which allows you
to change your registrar at any point without their involvement. I don't know
of any other TLD's that operate this way, but I don't doubt that there is one.

